# Guns firing?



## catsup948 (Oct 9, 2014)

Interesting weather pattern coming up.  Next four nights could be prime snowmaking  nights at both Sunday River and Killington. Next week isn't looking great for keeping snow though so we may have a wait a bit longer.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 9, 2014)

There is no way they make a serious effort. Next week looks very warm.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Killington has opened for a day or two in the past & then closed. They last did this in the 12/13 season opening Oct.13 & then closing on the 15th. They didn't open again until the first week in Nov. If given the opportunity I think they'd go for it.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 9, 2014)

yeggous said:


> There is no way they make a serious effort. Next week looks very warm.


Agreed.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 9, 2014)

Not happening.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 9, 2014)

Nighttime temps look ok starting on the 18th.  They daytime highs might be too much though...


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Oct 9, 2014)

Temperatures look warm for the next two weeks. It's impossible to forecast beyond that.


----------



## dlague (Oct 9, 2014)

Yup I pointed that out in another thread!  Maybe if wildcat wanted to go for possibly but the base temps might be an issue.


.......


----------



## ss20 (Oct 9, 2014)

Not happening.


----------



## WzGy44 (Oct 9, 2014)

dlague said:


> Yup I pointed that out in another thread!  Maybe if wildcat wanted to go for possibly but the base temps might be an issue.
> 
> 
> .......



That would be awesome but they have never shown any interest in opening early. Ever. But who knows, they did just spend a boatload of money on snowmaking.


----------



## Tin (Oct 9, 2014)

Just hope for rain during these warm times so the snowmaking ponds are full.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 9, 2014)

In a message from K today:

"winter starts when we say so – and it’s sooner than you think."


----------



## dlague (Oct 9, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Not happening.



Yes I know!  Theoretically speaking seems as thought they are bet positioned.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2014)

WzGy44 said:


> That would be awesome but they have never shown any interest in opening early. Ever. But who knows, they did just spend a boatload of money on snowmaking.




They did spin the lift 7 or so years ago with the freak October storm.  Different ownership then though.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Snowmaking Plan*
Love fall and all but wearing boots around the office is getting old... We are watching temperature trends and anxious to fire up the snowmaking system in the Northridge area to get the season going. There is a lot going on around the snowmaking "barn" with installation of our tower guns and assembly of portable snow guns. Excitement level is high with the addition of the 400 new snow guns to add to our system and production flexibility. Keep checking back as I will update any changes in weather and intent to "go for it"! My world wouldn't feel right if I don't get to ski in October!
JT
Director of Mountain Operations


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 10, 2014)

dlague said:
			
		

> Yup I pointed that out in another thread!  Maybe if wildcat wanted to go for possibly but the base temps might be an issue.





			
				WzGy44 said:
			
		

> That would be awesome but they have never shown any interest in opening  early. Ever. But who knows, they did just spend a boatload of money on  snowmaking.





deadheadskier said:


> They did spin the lift 7 or so years ago with the freak October storm.  Different ownership then though.



Almost 9 years ago the stars were aligned (or should I say the Hurricane and the cold front) and produce one of the craziest storm I've seen. You know it's good when the whole mountain goes from 0 base to entirely skiable on any trails.

It was, without a doubt, Wildcat offered on open day the best Eastern liftserved October ski day EVER !!! :-D:-D

If you didn't see pictures from that day...here is my old TR. I wish earlier season skiing to be that good more often.

[h=2]Wildcat, NH – October 28-29, 2005[/h]
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2005/10/30/wildcat-nh-october-28-29-2005/


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh yeah, back to 2015. Steamboat mentioned the possible noise at Kmart. There is the best snowmaking window since late September. I wouldn't bet the house on it, but I wouldn't be surprise if someone would spin before the end of the long weekend. They might also be a serious dusting tonight in the higher peak in NVT and Daks. I'm sure some people have their rock boards ready.


----------



## WzGy44 (Oct 10, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> Almost 9 years ago the stars were aligned (or should I say the Hurricane and the cold front) and produce one of the craziest storm I've seen. You know it's good when the whole mountain goes from 0 base to entirely skiable on any trails.
> 
> It was, without a doubt, Wildcat offered on open day the best Eastern liftserved October ski day EVER !!! :-D:-D
> 
> ...



Oh 2005...that was a great year for snow. But not the norm. Back to this year and it's consistent 60-70 degree highs in October


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2014)

First frost on the windshield this morning, so that's a positive sign.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 10, 2014)

Very chilly here out in the burbs of boston... Was down to about 38 when I woke up at 5am on the trusty thermometer outside... Soon!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 10, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Very chilly here out in the burbs of boston... Was down to about 38 when I woke up at 5am on the trusty thermometer outside... Soon!



34 in central NH around 7:15


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 10, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Interesting weather pattern coming up.  Next four nights could be prime snowmaking  nights at both Sunday River and Killington. Next week isn't looking great for keeping snow though so we may have a wait a bit longer.



Nope, NOAA-cast says mid 30's at night....

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lon=-72.81693&lat=43.60576


----------



## slatham (Oct 10, 2014)

Highway Star, two quick notes on those forecasts: 1) They are based solely on the GFS model and can thus be off (sometimes way off); and 2) they have no clue what is going on at 3,500' to 4,000' in elevation. As the old saying goes, "Winter comes down from above", and this refers to not only from the North, but also from the higher elevations.

While the K and SR may make snow and even open, anything they do for the next 2 weeks will be a marketing stunt. There is no sustainable cold air until later in the month (maybe) and next week will be in the 60's and maybe 70's in New England. 

But the longer range forecasting for the winter remains positive for a colder and snowier than normal winter. If you heard a few forecasts saying its going to be a "warmer" winter, remember that these (or at least that I've seen) are in relation to last winter.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 10, 2014)

You also have to keep in mind that as the "battle" from summer to winter goes on you tend to get a bunch of nights where the dreaded for snowmaking temperature inversion sets up. So it really does become a situation where macro climate regional forecast's aren't good for much more than general trend prediction. The individual, often ski area specifically subscribed to micro climate forecasts for their specific area means way more! Let alone their on mountain weather station data that is more and more with modern snowmaking systems, an incredible source of weather data for the mountain ops folks!

Right now since I'm in San Antonio, TX for the next 5 days for a convention, the only thing I'm thinking about that has a temperature in the 30's is a cold beer! Since its supposed to reach the low to mid 90's here today!!


----------



## vonski (Oct 10, 2014)

Tin said:


> Just hope for rain during these warm times so the snowmaking ponds are full.



Definitely need rain for the ponds!


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 10, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Nope, NOAA-cast says mid 30's at night....
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lon=-72.81693&lat=43.60576


You can talk micro-climates all you want, but Highway Star is correct.  Killington isn't going to be bringing in the snowmaking crew with this forecast - even if it isn't a micro-climate forecast.  I know you guys are anxious, but have you ever seen Killington try to open when the general forecast looked like this?


----------



## mbedle (Oct 10, 2014)

Good site to look at is mountain-forecast.com. Not sure where they get their info, but they appear to try and take into consideration the upper elevations of these ski resorts and mountain peaks.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 10, 2014)

Noaa does some good elevation forecasting. Not great but better than nothing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 11, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Noaa does some good elevation forecasting. Not great but better than nothing.


http://www.srh.noaa.gov/data/BTV/RECBTV
as of today you mean this 


690 
SXUS41 KBTV 110741
RECBTV
NYZ028>031-034-035-VTZ001>012-016>019-112215-

RECREATIONAL FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
341 AM EDT SAT OCT 11 2014

.THE LAKE CHAMPLAIN FORECAST...

.TODAY...LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS...BECOMING NORTH AROUND 5 KNOTS IN
THE AFTERNOON. WAVES NEARLY CALM. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS IN THE
AFTERNOON. VISIBILITY GENERALLY UNRESTRICTED.
.TONIGHT...NORTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS...BECOMING WEST AFTER
MIDNIGHT. WAVES 1 FOOT OR LESS...BUILDING TO 1 TO 2 FEET AFTER
MIDNIGHT. 
.SUNDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS AROUND 5 KNOTS...BECOMING SOUTH IN THE
AFTERNOON. WAVES 1 FOOT OR LESS. 

LATEST LEVEL AND TEMPERATURE DATA FROM AROUND LAKE CHAMPLAIN
                                LEVEL           TEMPERATURE
USGS GAGE AT ROUSES POINT NY    94.22 FEET
USGS GAGE AT BURLINGTON VT      94.28 FEET      58 DEGREES
KING STREET FERRY DOCK          94.22 FEET      58 DEGREES
COLCHESTER REEF                                 MM DEGREES
DIAMOND ISLAND                                  56 DEGREES

&&

.THE HIGHER SUMMITS FORECAST FOR VERMONT AND NORTHERN NEW YORK...

.TODAY...CLOUDY. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS IN THE AFTERNOON.
HIGHS IN THE UPPER 30S. WEST WINDS 5 TO 10 MPH.
.TONIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY. LOWS IN THE UPPER 20S TO LOWER 30S.
NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 MPH.
.SUNDAY...PARTLY CLOUDY IN THE MORNING...THEN SUNNY. HIGHS IN THE
LOWER 40S. NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 MPH...BECOMING WEST 5 TO 10
MPH IN THE AFTERNOON.

$$


----------



## yeggous (Oct 13, 2014)

Still no real cold air in the forecast. I'm starting to worry about Halloween skiing.


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 15, 2014)

Its going to cool off starting sunday. NWS Taunton says reinforcing shot of colder air next week too. Could guns fire sometimes between 10/19-10/25? Hmmm.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2014)

I was going to say sometime between the 20th and 24th as I'll be on the West Coast.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 15, 2014)

K at about 3400' 


Saturday Night A chance  of rain and snow showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 30. West  wind around 18 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 30%.
Sunday A 30 percent chance of *snow showers*.  Mostly cloudy, with a high near 36. West wind around 18 mph.
Sunday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around *26.* Breezy, with a west wind 16 to 21 mph.
Monday Partly sunny, with a high near 39. West wind 11 to 18 mph.
Monday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around *30*. Northwest wind 8 to 10 mph.
Tuesday Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39. Northwest wind around 8 mph.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 15, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Its going to cool off starting sunday. NWS Taunton says reinforcing shot of colder air next week too. Could guns fire sometimes between 10/19-10/25? Hmmm.



I doubt it. The cool air is not going to be strong enough. It looks like there won't be enough cold air in place to start making snow until about Halloween. At this point my best guess is first turns in early November.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> K at about 3400'
> 
> 
> Saturday Night A chance of rain and snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 30. West wind around 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
> ...



That is a big change from a couple of days ago.  The humidity will be the key for production though.  I don't think they will go for it though since the days are not cold and added cost of electricity.  They will wait I think.


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I doubt it. The cool air is not going to be strong enough. It looks like there won't be enough cold air in place to start making snow until about Halloween. At this point my best guess is first turns in early November.



Sounds about right based on what I see!


----------



## ss20 (Oct 15, 2014)

Killington forecast

Looks great: http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Killington/6day/top
Looks good: http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/zmw:05751.1.99999
Looks good: http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/killington-vt/05751/october-weather/81740_poi
Looks OK: http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USVT0126

My 0.02$: Guns turn on Sunday evening.  There's a solid 12-16 hour window of good snowmaking temps.  Monday night and Tuesday nights have shorter windows, maybe 8-10 hours.  Wednesday night is questionable.  Thursday is better but too long range.  If things work out right I'm saying we'll be skiing by late next week or that weekend. 

Again, this is my non-scientific "I'm just reporting what the internet tells me" weather report.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 16, 2014)

It would have helped if this cold snap was before the weekend.  I'm not at all convinced that they are going to turn on the guns in Sunday.  While my hunch is that they won't, I wouldn't be floored if it happened.  I think that the decision will depend on what the longer term forecast looks like on Sunday.  Right now it looks like low temps are quite where they need to be.  But we are definitely close...


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 18, 2014)

Problem with firing up the guns Sunday, Monday is the cold rain Tuesday- Friday.   This would likely make opening the 25th impossible.  Maybe Halloween Friday works best for marketing!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2014)

I know you are all interested in our plan, so I wanted to let you know what we are thinking.

We have been watching the weather, as many of you have, and wanted to give an update on our snowmaking plan. It appears we will have good temps to make snow Sunday night into Monday, but not enough to try for opening. We would normally take this opportunity to at least make piles of snow and wait until the next cold snap and then try to open. The problem is that the forecast for the week is warm with substantial amounts of r*in. We believe that the weather this week would wipe out any of the snow we could make Sunday night and therefore it would be a waste of money to turn on the guns tomorrow night. 

It looks like the end of next weekend could be setting up for colder weather. We will continue to keep an eye on the weather and open as soon as possible. 

MIKE SOLIMANO


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2014)

Can't blame K on this one.


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Can't blame K on this one.



No not at all!  Making fiscal sense.  No need to have an open close open situation.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Dickc (Oct 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Can't blame K on this one.



No you cannot.  You CAN blame Mother Nature.  Maybe you cannot fool her, but blame her?  I'm down with that!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 19, 2014)

Mother Nature needs a swift kick in the ass


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2014)

On a brighter note:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 20, 2014)

I am going to re-open my pool to reverse this curse


----------



## yeggous (Oct 20, 2014)

No cold air in sight until November. This will not be an early season.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 20, 2014)

yeggous said:


> No cold air in sight until November. This will not be an early season.




So long as we don't get a mid january thaw I am okay with it.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

I am predicting that SR and K-ton fire them up on the evening of 11/4.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 23, 2014)

It looks like the odds of anyone opening prior to the end of the month are slimmer than slim.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 23, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> It looks like the odds of anyone opening prior to the end of the month are slimmer than slim.



Probably longer than that. While the GFS operational is cold for the first week of November, the ECMWF ensemble and (to a lesser degree) GFS ensemble are warm.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2014)

Trick or treat . treat please let snow be made from who ever gets in early season guns blowing in the next few days. Jiminy peak for first turns this winter or K or some where else I like to start soon to.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Definitely going to check Killington's webcam tomorrow.  As of now, Wunderground saying 35 degrees, Killington saying 38 at the base.


----------



## jerryg (Oct 30, 2014)

ss20, is that quote in your sig from snowmonster, as in Martin? You're quoting Martin? Martin is a stud! Get your ass back here you Filipino lover! We need to catch up on some ski history!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 30, 2014)

+1.  Snowmonster  should pay us all a visit.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 30, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> +1.  Snowmonster  should pay us all a visit.



Speaking of which, where has he gone? Haven't seen him post here in a while


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 30, 2014)

Moved back home.  Still see him on Facebook from time to time.  Been awhile since he posted here.  Hopefully he's too busy surfing the South Pacific.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 30, 2014)

Never met him, but loved that quote.


----------



## jerryg (Oct 30, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Never met him, but loved that quote.



Fewer, if any, are as genuine and kind. A spirit of adventure that is second to none, but the humility to understand the boundaries such spirit imposes.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 30, 2014)

Jerry, WTF...glad to see you around. 

You booked to slt yet? Dates?

I'm in Wyoming fucking around and riding bikes currently but word is its looking good for octearly nov in norcal. 

and yes, martin needs to swing by more often....



P.S. Jerry, we aint really talking about skiing anymore on AZ...its more of a political discussion. Come to find out everyone is a fucking genious...I've learned soooo much!!!! It's like a college course but free and way less biased. We're gonna change The world bruh!!!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 31, 2014)

jerryg said:


> Fewer, if any, are as genuine and kind. A spirit of adventure that is second to none, but the humility to understand the boundaries such spirit imposes.



I enjoyed and miss the late season runs  with Snoseek, Jerry G, Snowmonster and Terry.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 31, 2014)

snoseek said:


> P.S. Jerry, we aint really talking about skiing anymore on AZ...its more of a political discussion. Come to find out everyone is a fucking genious...I've learned soooo much!!!! It's like a college course but free and way less biased. We're gonna change The world bruh!!!!!!



Yes this is true


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 31, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Yes this is true


If the alternative is to have a dead forum in the off-season, I am okay with it.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 31, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> If the alternative is to have a dead forum in the off-season, I am okay with it.



well...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> +1.  Snowmonster  should pay us all a visit.



I've got to send him a care package......


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Oct 31, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I've got to send him a care package......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



send a plane ticket....

Or some cute mormon wives


----------



## yeggous (Nov 1, 2014)

Word around the valley is that Wildcat is gunning for next weekend


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 1, 2014)

Kton from their twitter acct.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 1, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Kton from their twitter acct.



Oh yeah! !


----------



## dlague (Nov 1, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Kton from their twitter acct.



The whole snowmaking deal with SR and K is all about marketing and visibility.  Now, Loon and Wildcat are at it in NH for first to open in NH with Bretton Woods being quite mum about it.

Flaunt it if you have it I guess.  

BTW that picture is kind of BS since we see nothing on the ground - for all we know they are blowing water vapor.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 1, 2014)

dlague said:


> The whole snowmaking deal with SR and K is all about marketing and visibility.  Now, Loon and Wildcat are at it in NH for first to open in NH with Bretton Woods being quite mum about it.
> 
> Flaunt it if you have it I guess.
> 
> ...


Look at the web cam...its all snow.


----------



## slatham (Nov 1, 2014)

Dlague, take a look at Kton North Ridge web cam. They are blowing snow. And for Kton, this isn't marketing. It's November, not October. They have every intention of getting open and staying open and expanding terrain. It's game on for the winter of 14/15.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 1, 2014)

I was up at Bretton Woods today.  They are debating blowing some snow mid-week this week and the person I spoke with said that they would have a free day or two of skiing.  It's more to do with testing their new snow guns than an honest to goodness early opening.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Stowe seems to have the best production so far from their super pole cat fan guns. They're not even scheduled to open until the 22nd.


----------



## Mariovntr (Nov 1, 2014)

slatham said:


> Dlague, take a look at Kton North Ridge web cam. They are blowing snow. And for Kton, this isn't marketing. It's November, not October. They have every intention of getting open and staying open and expanding terrain. It's game on for the winter of 14/15.



You're on point. 

If you want the longest season in the East, you get open and stay open. If you have a huge competitive advantage like the North Ridge area, you use it. And Killington always does.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 1, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/u3ZNQSgRqO/  wildcat getting in on the action!!


----------



## yeggous (Nov 1, 2014)

I am at Wildcat now. It's happening.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Mariovntr (Nov 1, 2014)

yeggous said:


> View attachment 14155
> 
> I am at Wildcat now. It's happening.
> 
> ...



They blowing any snow? If so, T2B?


----------



## yeggous (Nov 1, 2014)

Mariovntr said:


> They blowing any snow? If so, T2B?



The staff are just arriving now.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Mariovntr (Nov 1, 2014)

yeggous said:


> The staff are just arriving now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Nice. I'm hoping to hit up The Beast, Wildcat and Sunday River in the coming week. Beyond stoked right now.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Top of Forerunner chair at Stowe. Also saw pictures of them blowing with the super polecats down lower.


----------



## Mariovntr (Nov 1, 2014)

Killington just updated their snow report. Opening Monday to pass holders and express card holders. Tuesday for general public. Expects to remain open daily!


----------



## ss20 (Nov 1, 2014)

Mariovntr said:


> Killington just updated their snow report. Opening Monday to pass holders and express card holders. Tuesday for general public. Expects to remain open daily!



That's not a stretch of the imagination.  They can blow from now till Monday morning without any stoppages.  Then a little break for the snowmakers till Friday night when cold air returns for the weekend.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 2, 2014)

jerryg said:


> ss20, is that quote in your sig from snowmonster, as in Martin? You're quoting Martin? Martin is a stud! Get your ass back here you Filipino lover! We need to catch up on some ski history!





deadheadskier said:


> +1.  Snowmonster  should pay us all a visit.





deadheadskier said:


> Moved back home.  Still see him on Facebook from time to time.  Been awhile since he posted here.  Hopefully he's too busy surfing the South Pacific.





ss20 said:


> Never met him, but loved that quote.





jerryg said:


> Fewer, if any, are as genuine and kind. A spirit of adventure that is second to none, but the humility to understand the boundaries such spirit imposes.





snoseek said:


> l.
> 
> and yes, martin needs to swing by more often....





Bob R said:


> I enjoyed and miss the late season runs  with Snoseek, Jerry G, Snowmonster and Terry.


Hi guys! It's the monster. I give you the gift of snow! Enjoy it. Greetings from halfway around the world where it's a warm 81 degrees. Madpatski sent me a message on Facebook to let me know about this thread. I am touched that you still remember me. I stopped coming around here since I could not relate to what was going on. I haven't seen a snow flake since June 2013 and, frankly, seeing all the fun you're all having skiing just depressed me. I should be out there with you.

But life goes on. I moved back to Manila. Skiing has been replaced by diving for the most part. I've been out surfing only once though since I've been working and attending to personal stuff. This is a really beautiful country and I wish some of you could see it. If any of you decide to make the trip across the oceans, let me know. By the way, business is pretty good here too so, if you can combine business and pleasure, why not?

ss20, thanks for quoting me. I remember that you reached out once to ask if you could use it. Enjoy your turns this year. I hope to meet you someday.

jerryg, thank you for the kind words. I was touched when I read them. You're a prince among men. I regret not seeing you before I left. But, the road is long and, sometimes, a ski trail cuts through it. There's a lot of backcountry out there. Show me your secret stashes someday.

snoseek, glad to know that you're heading west again. I'll see you someday and bring my own brand of luck. See? No snow in NE and, on the day that the monster breaks his silence, BOOM! Snow!

bobr, I keep tabs on you through Facebook. Glad that the family is doing well. I look at pictures of your children and wonder where all the time has gone. You'll always be the Mayah of Sunday River. Give my best to the people at Barker.

Have a great season, gents! Make turns for me. My heart will always be in the high places of New England! I so envy you all.


----------



## marcski (Nov 2, 2014)

What a great guy, and I never met him!!. You are definitely missed here, SnowMonster.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for popping in SM.  You would have liked the vibe today.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 4, 2014)

marcski said:


> What a great guy, and I never met him!!. You are definitely missed here, SnowMonster.



Thanks for the kind words, marcski. Are you still surfing too? Lots of great surfing sites here in the Philippines. Let me know if you make the trip over. You won't regret it.




Bob R said:


> Thanks for popping in SM.  You would have liked the vibe today.


BobR, Sunday River always has a great vibe. I miss it. Have a great ski season. Was ga2ski dressed as Tigger again?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 4, 2014)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks for the kind words, marcski. Are you still surfing too? Lots of great surfing sites here in the Philippines. Let me know if you make the trip over. You won't regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> BobR, Sunday River always has a great vibe. I miss it. Have a great ski season. Was ga2ski dressed as Tigger again?



I am not good at pictures here.  Check out my facebook post. The tall guy in the 1 piece with the wig was Ga2ski.  No tigger this year.  He still rips.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 5, 2014)

After the rain Thursday it seems it's all systems go for massive snowmaking efforts all over new england.  I'll be at either Okemo or Killington 11/23!


----------



## mbedle (Nov 5, 2014)

Not in the northeast, but at least its not as bad as what is going on in Colorado. Just saw Breck is postponing their opening because its been so warm out there.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm seeing mid to low 40s for a week after tomorrow here.  Clear and cool at night below freezing right through the 14th!


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 5, 2014)

Jay Peak has announced that they will begin blowing snow on Friday.


----------



## fbrissette (Nov 5, 2014)

Are you sure ?  They issued their first ski report this morning mentioning snowmaking starting in 10-15 days for a planned November 22nd opening.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 5, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Are you sure ?  They issued their first ski report this morning mentioning snowmaking starting in 10-15 days for a planned November 22nd opening.


This is what they posted to their Facebook page:

_Stay tuned this Friday; we're going to have some shots of our snowmaking team in action (insert excited emoticon here)._

Maybe it's just a test of their new guns.


----------

